# Changes to forum management



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com. VerticalScope recently acquired predatortalk.com and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.

Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.

I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on predatortalk.com.

If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.

-Philip


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome !!


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks!

-Philip


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome look forward to seeing PT grow.Lots of good folks around here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, welcome to the PT forum !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey all since it's gotten quiet around here I'm going to close this thread. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to pm us or if you see any issues please post them here http://www.predatortalk.com/forum/123-site-help-and-support/ and we'll get back to you asap.

Thanks

-Philip


----------

